# Wagon/buckboard parts needed



## Draftgirl17

Depending where you live, i would try the amish. What size of wagon are you trying to build? If its draft size i'd look at like draft equipment sites and what not.


----------



## armyturner

It will be used with a 15.5-16 hand horse, may build it so that I can also use it with a smaller team. I have looked on many of the draft sites, but can't find the 5th wheel anywhere.


----------



## Draftgirl17

I would try the amish or i found this site. I'm not sure if its what your looking for but maybe? (you'll have to scroll down past the wheels) Carriage Parts For Sale - Southern California Cinderella Carriage CA Horse Drawn Carriage Wedding Carriages


----------



## jimmy

just looked at the price for a 5th wheel on that site,they,re not cheap,you may be better buying an old dray/cart with the turntable ,plus you might get your springs as well. what country are you in


----------



## my2geldings

Have you tried Kjiji? or eBay?


----------



## xilikeggs0

jimmy said:


> just looked at the price for a 5th wheel on that site,they,re not cheap,you may be better buying an old dray/cart with the turntable ,plus you might get your springs as well. what country are you in


Those people make GREAT products. We just got a cinderella carriage from them and it is AMAZING.

As for the springs, look up trailer part suppliers or spring shops. The leaf springs on carriages are smaller versions of what are on trucks and trailers.


----------



## jimmy

xilikeggs0 said:


> Those people make GREAT products. We just got a cinderella carriage from them and it is AMAZING.
> 
> As for the springs, look up trailer part suppliers or spring shops. The leaf springs on carriages are smaller versions of what are on trucks and trailers.


 lol was,ent crabbing their products eggs just saying i thought they were dear,if the op could drop on an old four wheeler,it would work out a lot cheaper to get the parts they need ,over here it is,ent called a fifth wheel ,its a turntable


----------



## grace22

sorry for cutting in....I have a beautifully restored Spring Dray for sale...not sure if you are interested or not.


----------



## Phaeton

Yes there are many sources out therehere are two
www. hansenwheel.com & morgancarriage.com
if you need more contact me I'm into the carriages driving building restoration and curator of carriage museum santaynezmuseum.org
good luck let me know if you need help.


----------

